# what would your inquisitor philosophy be



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

as we know the inquisition is broken up into 2 major branches

*Puritans and Radicals
*
and then each of the 2 major branches are divided up into sub-branches

Puritans 

■Thorianism - These members of the Inquisition believe that the Emperor of Mankind will some day be reincarnated. This is the most "Radical" of the Puritan ideologies due to the possible galactic upheaval that could result should the Thorians actually be able to summon the Emperor into a new physical form, as Believers and Unbelievers in the reborn Emperor's divinity and identity then turn upon each other. The Thorians are named after the great preacher and Ecclesiarch of the 36th Millennium, Sebastian Thor. 

■Monodominance - This philosophy holds that Man can only survive in the galaxy through the death of every other intelligent creature, be it alien, mutant, or even psyker (which would potentially harm the Imperium, seeing as all interstellar communication and travel is psychic in nature). They are arguably the most extreme of the Puritans and tolerate no deviation from the harshest and most conservative interpretations of the Imperial Creed. 

■Amalathianism - The conservative philosophy that dominates the Puritan faction of the Inquisition, Amalathianism advocates for unity between Imperial organisations in the pursuit of the Emperor's will and for a lack of tumultuous social and political change to maintain the Imperial status quo. The Amalathians are thus the currently largest sect within the Inquisition. Amalathian Inquisitors oppose the Inquisition's division into political and philosophical factions and sects. Ironically, their idealism marks the Amalathians as their own faction in the Inquisition. It was at the birth of this philosophy, on the world of Gathalamor, at Mount Amalath, that Lord Solar Macharius was spurred on to his grand conquest of nearly a thousand new worlds for the Imperium. 

Radicals 

■Xanthism - The most obviously Radical grouping within the Inquisition, Xanthites advocate the use of Warp-based weaponry, such as daemon-possessed swords, daemonhosts, and other tactics that will turn the power of Chaos against itself. Xanthism is named after Inquisitor-Master Zaranchek Xanthus, who was executed as a heretic in the 32nd Millennium. Note that, unlike other Inquisitors, only the rare openly Xanthite Inquisitors will be denied the use of the Grey Knights if they requisition them. 

■Horusians - A sub-sect of the Xanthites, this sect wishes to create a new leader for humanity, much like the Puritan Thorians. Both factions strive for a powerful, god-like figurehead to lead the Imperium into a new golden age. But the Horusians view the might of Horus as a wasted opportunity; they believe that should the limitless power of Chaos be harnessed and bound into a great leader of men, humanity could once more become united and crush all before it. Needless to say, even other open-minded Radical members of the Inquisition view the Horusians as dangerous in the extreme, likely to become nothing more than more traitorous pawns of the Ruinous Powers. 

■Recongregationism - The Recongregators believe that the Imperium, after millennia, has become decadent and corrupt. To remedy this, Recongregators believe that the Imperium should be rebuilt, lest it stagnate further and collapse under the pressure of countless threats from both without and within. Recongregators are political radicals who push for political and social change to save the stagnant Imperium as threats multiply in every corner of the galaxy. They are most deeply opposed within the Inquisition by the Puritan Amalathians. 

■Istvaanism - To the adherents of this Inquisitorial ideology, conflict is desirable to further the progress of humanity through strife. It holds that mankind has made its greatest achievements after periods of conflict, such as the Horus Heresy, or the Age of Apostasy. It is the place of the Istvaanians to strengthen Mankind through adversity, and so they follow a "survival of the fittest" doctrine that often leads these Inquisitors to work at cross-purposes to the rest of the organisation, as they seek to increase the military threats to the Imperium of Man's stability, rather than combat them. The philosophy is named after the Battle of Istvaan III where Horus virus-bombed the remaining Loyalist Space Marines in his Traitor Legions, a battle that initiated the Horus Heresy. 

■Xeno Hybris - It is speculated that this Radical Inquisitorial faction grew out of a gathering of Radical Ordo Xenos Inquisitors and agents drawn together in the Calixis Sector of the Ultima Segmentum in search of clues to lost alien civilisations. Whatever the case, today the faction works diligently to uncover potentially useful alien technology and better understand the alien mind. 

■Seculos Attendous - As yet, this faction has remained very quiet about its intentions and goals, no doubt to avoid immediate censure and the risk of excommunication. They view the superstitious dogma and religious doctrine of the Adeptus Ministorum and the Imperial Cult to be slowly corrupting Mankind and hampering its growth, pointing to the Age of Apostasy and the reign of the tyrant High Lord Goge Vandire in the 36th Millennium as proof of this. They seek to undermine the influence of the Ecclesiarchy and slowly weaken the power of the Imperial Cult over the minds of the Imperium's masses, hoping to restore the more secular orientation of the Imperium that once characterised what was known as the Imperial Truth before the outbreak of the Horus Heresy. For obvious reasons, this sect of the Inquisition is bitterly opposed by the Adeptus Ministorum and its many agents. 

■Polypsykana - An offshoot of the Xanthites, the Polypsykana is a Radical faction of the Inquisition obsessed with the power of psykers. Its members believe that the psyker is a natural evolution of Man's slow development into a higher being. The faction believes that this transformation is inevitable and ultimately humanity's only salvation in such a dangerous universe. To this end, members work to protect and nurture psykers and increase the role they play within the Imperium.


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

me i lean towards Radical Xanthism, Recongregationism, Xeno Hybris and i also would side with the Seculos Attendous


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Can we choose the pragmatism?

Instead of making necessary enemies we focus on the ones we can't avoid.


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

Reaper45 said:


> Can we choose the pragmatism?
> 
> Instead of making necessary enemies we focus on the ones we can't avoid.


so a mix of Xanthism and Xeno Hybris then?


----------



## Warhawk (Oct 2, 2014)

Recongregationism. Humanity has had to swallow its own hubris far too many times to fall back on empty secular ideas, and the seeking of truth via psykers and alien civilizations cannot be accomplished so long as others oppose it. I would immediately propose a more straightforward handling of xenos based on practicality and "good neighbor" policy when possible, collaborate on the destruction of mortal threats such as the Tyranids and Necrons, and reform the faith so that no man is able to judge the Emperor's will beyond his original intentions, which is a very vague "good of humanity," leaving each leader personally responsible, as it ought to be. Considering the Inquisition has access to old writings and materials that the commoners never have, it is their duty to spread that message. There may be war in the future, but there doesn't have to be "only" war.


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

Warhawk said:


> Recongregationism. Humanity has had to swallow its own hubris far too many times to fall back on empty secular ideas, and the seeking of truth via psykers and alien civilizations cannot be accomplished so long as others oppose it. I would immediately propose a more straightforward handling of xenos based on practicality and "good neighbor" policy when possible, collaborate on the destruction of mortal threats such as the Tyranids and Necrons, and reform the faith so that no man is able to judge the Emperor's will beyond his original intentions, which is a very vague "good of humanity," leaving each leader personally responsible, as it ought to be. Considering the Inquisition has access to old writings and materials that the commoners never have, it is their duty to spread that message. There may be war in the future, but there doesn't have to be "only" war.


i agree 

but do you also believe in Xanthism as well....that we can truly never defeat Chaos as its just a reflection of our humanity...that we can use Chaos to benefit humanity instead of seeing it as our "enemy"


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Coming into this thread, my initial response was going to be I am definitely an Amalathian man. Mostly due to the fact that I do believe that different elements of the Imperium need to be more unified. However when I thought about it, I have to say that I would side more with the Recongregator philosophy; especially because a Recongregator might eliminate a person or group that would otherwise hinder the larger group from uniting and working together.


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

i would also consider myself a polypsykana...


.....humanity evovling into a pure pskyer race is our destiny


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Emperorguard500 said:


> so a mix of Xanthism and Xeno Hybris then?


Seems right to me.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

A blend of Seculous Attendos and Polypsykana... the dictates of religion has corrupted humanity to the point of self-destruction that's only held back by the legacy of pre-Ecclisiarchy institutions. At this point, it's also time to move beyond the initial collaring of psykers that was necessary at their emergence following The Fall and use them more broadly to lift up the Imperium against both Chaos and Xenos.


----------



## LordNecross (Aug 14, 2014)

Thorianism with some Xeno Hybris.

Get teh Emprah back in action so he can do a better job this time.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Amathenian until I ran into certain people here, then I would execute them and their cohorts.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Amathenian? Never heard of that one before, is it anything like the Amalathian philosophy? And I don't know, given your interactions with other people here I'd peg you as more of a Monodominant.:wink:


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

The Amathanians are all about cooperation from what I have read about them (they tend to be close allies with the Adeptus Arbites). They are the nice Inquisitors that say please before demanding that a Space Marine chapter is employed (which tends to be wise as Space Marines hate to be ordered around and must greatly increase life-expectancy).

Actually Monodominant would be quite opposite to how I believe fluff to be evolving. As I personally and strongly backed by fluff (just read the pages in the rulebooks that says about more and more psykers being born per generation) think humanity in this setting is slowly turning psychic and psychotic as well (the last one is partly a joke). The Monodominant guys want everyone to be plain human beings in the end. As the faction I think is right is Polypsykana.


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

Istavaanism is something i believe in as well

conflict breeds progress


----------



## The Final Frontier (Oct 15, 2011)

I have to say probably Recongregationism and Seculos Attendous for me


----------

